# Show us your dogs!



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys! I've been wanting to get a puppy for a long time now. Been looking at getting a Shar-Pei but still undecided! 

Post up pics of your dogs! please? lol thanks!


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 27, 2010)

I want a French Bulldog 

But, they are far too expensive 

So if anyone wants to throw up a pic of theirs, I will hijack Snakelove's thread and drool over them.... :lol:

I have a quite old Schnauzer (pictured above with my daughter's Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) now, and she is great, maybe a little TOO protective sometimes, if there can be such a thing, but I love her, she looks after me 

Michelle


----------



## reptilife (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you ever considered a Hungarian Vizsla?

I am a registered breeder of pedigree vizslas. Feel free to visit my website Jerojath Hungarian Vizslas - Victoria

My next litter is a year away and has been pre-sold, but there are other breeders around if you like the look of them.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gotta love mongrels!


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 27, 2010)

'hunee'


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 27, 2010)

hey all, 

Heres my girl she is s mixer sha pai x staffy= mum and dad is great dane x mastif.

cheers


----------



## raged (Aug 27, 2010)

Here are my puppy's


----------



## danandgaye (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 27, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Hey guys! I've been wanting to get a puppy for a long time now. Been looking at getting a Shar-Pei but still undecided!
> 
> Post up pics of your dogs! please? lol thanks!



is that the dog that is kinda like a husky?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

No, Daryl. A rolly dog


----------



## mungus (Aug 27, 2010)

her she is......


----------



## Chicken (Aug 27, 2010)

my cavoodle (king charles x poodle) Dudley


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 27, 2010)

This is Doug my little mini bull terrier. I wanted a japanese spitz, hubby wanted a bull terrier, he won, but I love him to bits.


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Milly splashing about in the water and Mack trying out his "i wouldnt do that" face.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 27, 2010)

My girl Bella.. Bull Arab. Beautiful dog, love her to death.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome awesome dogs everyone! I'd love a dog who doesn't have any fur? I had a rotty a while back before she passed and she was such a good dog. and yeah sharpei is the dog from the toilet paper ad haha. the one with the skinfolds!


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2010)

heres my boys the first is a little pup we saved at work, i should have kept him but we found a great home for him instead. other two are rescues as well.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

The black one is a looker mate! what happened to the puppy?


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2010)

and more


----------



## bredli_python (Aug 27, 2010)

my puppy bella at 8weeks of age

and bella again last week when she was 14weeks of age..


----------



## guzzo (Aug 27, 2010)

View attachment 161231
My 2


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 161231
> My 2


 
Do you have another picture of your brown one mate? he looks good!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful dogs everyone.. I am dead jealous. Am trying to lose weight and if I drop 15kg a kelpie puppy might just be my reward.

Snakelove for the love of God please don't get a Shar Pei..


----------



## Kitah (Aug 27, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Hey guys! I've been wanting to get a puppy for a long time now. Been looking at getting a Shar-Pei but still undecided!




From a veterinary point of view, in no way would I ever recommend that anyone purchased a Shar-Pei! WAY too many problems, and pretty much guaranteed that they will require surgery to correct the numerous eye problems they are prone to, alone. Major, major flaws in the breed, and in vet practices I always cringed when they came in.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Beautiful dogs everyone.. I am dead jealous. Am trying to lose weight and if I drop 15kg a kelpie puppy might just be my reward.
> 
> Snakelove for the love of God please don't get a Shar Pei..


 
lol haha why? have you had experiences with them?


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

Kitah said:


> From a veterinary point of view, in no way would I ever recommend that anyone purchased a Shar-Pei! WAY too many problems, and pretty much guaranteed that they will require surgery to correct the numerous eye problems they are prone to, alone. Major, major flaws in the breed, and in vet practices I always cringed when they came in.


 
Yeah I read that on the net about their eyes and how easy it is for them to needing a surgery. What do you suggest is best? short coat of fur, medium size and anything similar to a rotty or is that my only option? I wouldn't complain if it is. lol


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> lol haha why? have you had experiences with them?


 For the same reason as Kitah.. I study vet too and the vets often say that Shar Peis are putting their kids through private school.

They are prone to so many diseases. My mate bought a Shar Pei and it needed 3 eye surgeries as its folds were rubbing on its eyes and causing ulcers (imagine the pain of one eyelash in your eye x10000, nose surgery because the folds of skin were suffocating it and soft pallet surgery as it was too long and obstructing breathing. In the summer it was constantly getting filthy skin infections and smelt like a garbage bin.. he ended up getting rid of the poor thing.

There are a few breeds that should be outlawed on an animal rights basis and Shar Peis are one of them in my opinion.

Get a crossbred, preferably from the RSPCA. They are the healthiest dogs you can get (all pure breds have problems, some more than others - Rotties aren't great either) and you will be saving a life. So many animals go through the pound to be killed for no other reason than nobody wants them.. give one of them a chance, they'll be just as loveable as a breeder bought dog.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 27, 2010)

My sister breeds american bulldogs, they are awesome..really friendly and also good guard dogs.
HoneySugarBulldogs


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 27, 2010)

oh this was a tread for dogs my bad haha


----------



## Kitah (Aug 27, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Get a crossbred, preferably from the RSPCA. They are the healthiest dogs you can get (all pure breds have problems, some more than others - Rotties aren't great either) and you will be saving a life. So many animals go through the pound to be killed for no other reason than nobody wants them.. give one of them a chance, they'll be just as loveable as a breeder bought dog.


 
I'd have to agree with this, personally  Pretty much any dog breed has a multitude of problems associated with the breed- for many larger breeds hip dysplasia is a big problem, dobermans have a fairly high incidence of von willebrands disease, brachycephalic breeds (squashed face breeds like bulldogs, boxers, pugs) have a wide assortment of congenital problems which they often refer to as brachycephalic airway syndrome- really small nares/nostrils, a long soft palate that restricts their breathing, a narrow trachea and eventually, everted saccules which make breathing difficult. The narrow nares, soft palate and saccules can all be corrected surgically, but of course it costs! Breeds with floppy, very hairy ears are prone to ear infections. 

Its all a bit of a gamble, and there is the potential for any breed to have problems! The benefit of a cross-breed dog is that you have a combination of genes, so hopefully the dog is less likely to recieve all the genes that lead to these hereditary problems. There is still no certainty that you'll have a 'problem free' dog though. 

If you were going to get a pure bred dog, get one off a breeder that seems to care about their animals, and not just winning shows. And if you get a breed prone to hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia etc. then make sure that the parents of the pups was tested for these 

Sorry, I got a bit carried away


----------



## snowsnake (Aug 27, 2010)

who on this site keeps dobies?
because i would love to see some of them, they are my favourite dog!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 27, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> View attachment 161163
> 
> 
> I want a French Bulldog
> ...


 oh yeh theres such thing as too protective, i know this person whos dog, literally attacks you if a simple argument starts, it will take the side of the person it likes most and bark or bite the other, the same with kids play wrestling etc. , so yes there is such thing as over protective, my family has several dogs, on my mums side, a tri colour scotch collie and a golden sable scotch collie, on my dads side, a blue merl scotch collie and another tri colour(scotch collies are lassie dogs) and are very loyal and protective, id say get one


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info PhilK and Kitah. I guess I won't be getting a Shar-Pei then. haha. My second favourite is a rotty but I'll definitely make sure I take a look at the nearest RSPCA first and see whats available. 

So what else is needed to get started with a dog, worming, getting it chipped, any other treatments?


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 27, 2010)

> who on this site keeps dobies?
> because i would love to see some of them, they are my favourite dog!



I had some not long ago, but unfortunately circumstances weren't ideal and I sold them to some people on a farm. I'm sure they're much happier now and thoroughly enjoying the wide open spaces to run around. I do miss them though  They were awesome.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 28, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> So what else is needed to get started with a dog, worming, getting it chipped, any other treatments?


 
Vaccinations, though if you get one from an RSPCA shelter etc i'd assume it'd be up to date on those and microchipped before leaving. Then you just gotta keep em up to date, and ofcourse the fun of basic training and socialising .


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 28, 2010)

English Staffies are the way to go ... here's my 10 month old Boy ... Bless him


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

Khagan said:


> Vaccinations, though if you get one from an RSPCA shelter etc i'd assume it'd be up to date on those and microchipped before leaving. Then you just gotta keep em up to date, and ofcourse the fun of basic training and socialising .



Oh okay, with the vaccinations is that monthly? or every 6 months or so? Any good general care sheets on dogs? I can't wait to have a dog of my own. haha


----------



## Khagan (Aug 28, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Oh okay, with the vaccinations is that monthly? or every 6 months or so? Any good general care sheets on dogs? I can't wait to have a dog of my own. haha


 
Our vet always mailed us a notice when it was getting close to being due haha, so i'm not sure exactly but it wasn't monthly.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 28, 2010)

*Sid*

3/4 Rottie 1/4 Kelpie . Saved from the pound and one of the best dogs l have owned .


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

Khagan said:


> Our vet always mailed us a notice when it was getting close to being due haha, so i'm not sure exactly but it wasn't monthly.



oh okay lol haha thats convenient haha.



Jungletrans said:


> 3/4 Rottie 1/4 Kelpie . Saved from the pound and one of the best dogs l have owned .


 
that's a fine looking dog mate. not at all aggressive? are you able to train a dog at a more mature age? or does it have to be from a puppy?


----------



## Kitah (Aug 28, 2010)

For general preventative health; 

- Vaccinations yearly or every three years, depending on the vet and your personal choice. The yearly vaccine has all of the components in one vaccine which is injected under the skin- it does seem to sting the dogs, and they often scratch the site for a while afterwards. The three yearly protocol involves giving part of the vaccine as an injection (dogs don't seem to find this painful) and part of it as an intranasal vaccine (it is squirted up their nose). the injected components last for three years, though the intranasal component needs to be repeated yearly. Over the three years, there is little difference in cost between the two protocols. but the theory behind the three yearly protocol is that it is exposing the dogs body to fewer antigens, so in theory should reduce the incidence of adverse effects. Personally, if I had a dog at the moment I would have it on the three yearly protocol. 

- Worming; I would recommend drontal, and it is given every 3 months. With puppies, there are different protocols though, requiring worming at 6, 8 and 12 weeks of age

- Flea treatments; there is a huge assortment of products available, and it kind of comes down to personal preference. When you get a dog, talk to the vet when you take it in for its vaccinations or a health checkup, and they could suggest a product to suit your circumstances

- heart worm treatment; you can give monthly tablets, or a yearly injection if you are prone to forgetting things. In puppies, because they are growing the 'yearly' vaccine (proheart injection) does not last a full year, but your vet can explain that

- Microchip; I do believe microchips are now compulsory, and a dog from the RSPCA would be microchipped anyway. 

- Desexing; I highly recommend this, it avoids so many problems its not funny! but again, a dog from teh RSPCA will already be desexed

Thats just kind of a brief summary of preventative health


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

Kitah said:


> For general preventative health;
> 
> - Vaccinations yearly or every three years, depending on the vet and your personal choice. The yearly vaccine has all of the components in one vaccine which is injected under the skin- it does seem to sting the dogs, and they often scratch the site for a while afterwards. The three yearly protocol involves giving part of the vaccine as an injection (dogs don't seem to find this painful) and part of it as an intranasal vaccine (it is squirted up their nose). the injected components last for three years, though the intranasal component needs to be repeated yearly. Over the three years, there is little difference in cost between the two protocols. but the theory behind the three yearly protocol is that it is exposing the dogs body to fewer antigens, so in theory should reduce the incidence of adverse effects. Personally, if I had a dog at the moment I would have it on the three yearly protocol.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for that! I've got a great vet nearby so I should be set in that department. Now I just have to look around and wait for the right one to come along. Geez it's as bad as getting a snake lol


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> So what else is needed to get started with a dog, worming, getting it chipped, any other treatments?



Getting your dog desexed by about 6 months is of absolute importance in my opinion.

And socialisation is very important also.
So many breeders get their pups out the door (and money in their hands) far too quickly and the puppies miss out on just being around other dogs, and the whole hierachy of the pack, learning how to be a dog etc.

Puppy Preschool is good for teaching you the basics of how to own and look after a dog, as well as giving your puppy some interaction with other young dogs.

Michelle


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Getting your dog desexed by about 6 months is of absolute importance in my opinion.
> 
> And socialisation is very important also.
> So many breeders get their pups out the door (and money in their hands) far too quickly and the puppies miss out on just being around other dogs, and the whole heirachy of the pack, learning how to be a dog etc.
> ...


 
I'm actually going to be looking at getting a dog from the RSPCA first and wait til I find the right one. I could easily get one from a breeder but from what I've heard on here, some of the best ones are the ones they've rescued or adopted. So I'll be trying that hopefully works out well lol. 

I can't wait! lol


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

Checking out the RSPCA is a good idea  
I like the idea of an older dog - I am a little over puppies and the chewing, piddling everywhere phase :lol:
I have heard some people criticize the cost of RSPCA dogs, but the vaccinations, worming and desexing is all done for you, and they are temperament checked. 
And they sometimes offer a course of some sort, but I am not sure whether you pay for the course as well.

And you get to save a life 

Michelle


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Checking out the RSPCA is a good idea
> I like the idea of an older dog - I am a little over puppies and the chewing, piddling everywhere phase :lol:
> I have heard some people criticize the cost of RSPCA dogs, but the vaccinations, worming and desexing is all done for you, and they are temperament checked.
> And they sometimes offer a course of some sort, but I am not sure whether you pay for the course as well.
> ...


 
Yeah but then I guess it's good to experience the cute puppy dog phase too. haha it really is a hard choice. there's just so many options out there. Yeah I guess I won't be too worried about the cost of the dog if it's the right one. I'm all for saving a life but having a puppy would be so awesome. oh man I have to stop looking at puppy videos on youtube.. lol


----------



## impulse reptiles (Aug 28, 2010)

New alarm system we recently got, i prefer Bull mastiffs and APBT...but you cant argue, can you? :lol:


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

fusion said:


> New alarm system we recently got, i prefer Bull mastiffs and APBT...but you cant argue, can you? :lol:


 
haha yeah you just have to do with what you've got. lol


----------



## marksmates (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is my girl. She's an Australian Bulldog and she's due to have pups in two weeks.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

marksmates said:


> View attachment 161273
> Here is my girl. She's an Australian Bulldog and she's due to have pups in two weeks.View attachment 161272


 
Oh wow she's huge! how long are they preggo for?


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

marksmates said:


> View attachment 161273
> Here is my girl. She's an Australian Bulldog and she's due to have pups in two weeks.View attachment 161272



She's lovely  She must be in what...her fourth trimester? :lol:


----------



## marksmates (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah there preg for 9 weeks so she's pretty close. She is beautiful. We got her when she was two her breeders were getting rid of her. She was toilet trained and very friendly she has fitted in well with our family. I have four kids one, three, seven and ten and they love her two bits.


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 28, 2010)

Caspian (the chocolate) I met when he was only one day old (through registered breeders) and have had him with me since he was seven weeks, Corin (the golden) is a rescue who I have only had for about three months. She had a shocking start to life being kept in a tiny concrete backyard with no excerise or attention at all. (she thought being told off was great because thats the only attention she knew!) turns out she was born the day after Caspian was and they behave so much like siblings thats its just not funny! They are inseperable now and are constantly found asleep on each other.  (They are both ten months old)


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

oh wow they both look good! very nice looking dogs there. =)


----------



## ohhsweetness (Aug 28, 2010)

these are my two huskies 
akira is pure white with blue eyes
and koda has blue eyes with black in
one corner of his eyes  these are purebred 
furbabies 

you need to excercise these dogs alot of or else 
there going to destroy your yard and get out 
and not come bak 
choose a dog that suites you 
good luck finding a puppy


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

ohhsweetness said:


> these are my two huskies
> akira is pure white with blue eyes
> and koda has blue eyes with black in
> one corner of his eyes  these are purebred
> ...



With a husky, doesn't it need a cooler temperature? A husky in brisbane is okay?


----------



## Sarah (Aug 28, 2010)

my english staffy Wednesday



Roy a mini bully, he went missing last year for 3 months , even though he was microchipped .


----------



## shellectra (Sep 1, 2010)

My adorable shepherd Shyla I am so in love with her, she's my best friend! I can't imagine her not being here


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 1, 2010)

I love German Shepherds they look so 'majestic'? lol love them!


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

my boy silas


----------



## motman440 (Sep 1, 2010)

MY BLUE HOUND RUBY. Named after the song by the kaiser chiefs as that was the next song that came on the radio. She's a serious party dog. everyone in Stuarts Point knows her. This was her raging on, on australia day. and the other one is of her partying on after a night at the pub with the boys. Such a faithful dog. full of energy and a great guard dog. Get a blue heeler. they wont let you down.


----------



## Python_Player (Sep 2, 2010)

This is Ramseys my husky... well this was him then...:


....This is him now lol
:lol:


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

Python_Player said:


> This is Ramseys my husky... well this was him then...:
> View attachment 162020
> 
> ....This is him now lol
> ...



Does he naturally look like he has glasses on or did you draw that on him? lol


----------



## itbites (Sep 2, 2010)

My little girl Monroe begging/dancing for a treat


----------



## animallove (Sep 2, 2010)

this is my families dog, Arnie. we named him Arnie after Arnold Schwartzenegger (not sure about the spelling) thinking he would be big a muscular because hes a purebreed english staffy, but turns out he likes his food and has a bit of extra weight on him to put it nicely. you cant see it in the picture as its a little bit old but you sure can in really life!
good luck finding a dog!


----------



## thals (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies everyone! Here's some pics of my lil angel Scarling...

Puppy Scarls

















With her mummy lol


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey thals awesome dog! what breed is that? Is it a staffy as well?


----------



## double0dappa (Sep 2, 2010)

This is Bingo, In these picture he's around 5 months old.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2010)

these are my two puppies, standard poodle and bull arab x.

poor bull arab is about to go into surgery again now, has an abcess on her leg/butt. She's had a bad year and also ran into a bit of concrete reo and pushed it through her back leg, has a pear shaped bladder that needed to knock her out for inspection and xrays and de-sexed at the start of the year. must be getting sick of being knocked out, glad the wife works at a vet surgery.


----------



## Perko (Sep 2, 2010)

Barry & his dad Tubby


----------



## euphorion (Sep 2, 2010)

That's fantastic that you are looking to go to a shelter, make sure you check out all the rehoming shelters in your area not just the RSPCA  

MY purebred... a Groenendael dog 'Dante' gorgeous breed  as a breed they are prone to hip and elbow displaysia, progressive retinal atrophy and epilepsy. Getting them from a breeder who can give you all their RECENT health records and hip/eye/elbow scores that are all above the breed average will help you get an animal who has been bred for sound health. 





Then the shelties, associated health problems are too numerous to list... haha and then i have two of them *sigh*



And then my mutt, 'Sadie', the rotti x retriever. 




I personally disagree with the 'hybrid vigour' theory that you are 'watering down' health problems associated with purebreds. I feel that if you go and research a responsible breeder you will be getting yourself a good dog with a greater degree of certainty of what you will end up with. On the other hand, mutts are fabulous, can be amazingly healthy dogs and never have a problem with them. Or, you can end up with a mutt from two poorly bred purebred parents with health problems that only become amplified in the puppies. For example, Sadie is a rotti x retriever, two large breed dogs known for their high incidence of hip dysplasia. By getting a litter from two such parents you are not going to end up with puppies less prone to hip dysplasia, rather you run the risk of them having worse hips just as if you put a retriever to a retriever with bads hips, same applies to a german shepherd or rotti. So with Sadie i am constantly monitoring her for signs of bad hips and elbows, she is still young and not showing signs yet, and lucky because she is a runt and so only half the weight she should be, and therefore less likely to develope bad hips from excess weight even if she is prone to the disorder.

If you are going to get a mutt from a shelter, try and go for one that is obviously not a shepherd, rotti, retriever or spaniel cross as they are all known for their bad hips. I would definitely avoid breeds such as the bulldogs and sharpeis because of the skin folds, eye problems, soft palate obstructions, etc. Sharpeis are also very prone to bad ears because of their classic 'cauliflour ear' where the tissue is compacted and constricts the ear canal. This reduces the air flow in the ear and can lead to bad bacterial and yeast infections. I would suggest avoiding all brachicephalic breeds (your 'squished' faces like boxers, bulldogs, some cavs, etc.) as they all tend towards having breathing problems and the face is shorter but the exess soft palate interferes with swallowing and breathing. 

Also avoid dolicocephalic breeds (long faces) such as your greyhounds, collies, borzois, salukis, afgahns, whippets, etc as they can get terribly teeth if you don't brush them often. This is because their teeth do not meet in the classic scissor bite of breeds that haven't been messed with so much such as your labradore (the mesocephalic head). teeth that meet in a good scissor bite such as labs tend to self clean while they eat and chew, other breeds dont have this and so rely on you to clean their teeth for them. On that note, i dont know if its been mentioned yet, but DO NOT feed your dogs bones that have been 'conveniently' cut in half longways by the butcher, request that they are left whole for you. but splitting the bone this leaves a solid edge for the dog to anchor its carnassial tooth (the massive bone crunching tooth) and CRACK, the dogs jaw is stronger than the tooth and thus the tooth cracks before the dog stops biting down. even my little shelties have done this (ive learnt all these lessons the hard way  ) by leaving the bone whole the dog cant get a solid grip down the shaft of the bone and instead focusses on the soft cartilagenous material at the ends which is fabulous for cleaning (and nto breaking!) their teeth on.

i've gone on a rant here havent i? sigh.

so. research your breed, its easy to find all the potential health issues of your chosen shortlist of breeds by googling it. talk to breeders and find one that can show you all of their recent health records. you'll know when you have found a good one. 

if you are going to go to the shelters make sure you assess the physical characteristics of the dogs you are interested in and be honest with yourself about how much work you are willing to put in in terms of maintaining dental health, future vet bills for health problems like hips and joint health, keeping skin problems under control and of course making sure you can handle the breeds required level of physical and mental stimulation. all very important things to consider. i havent even mentioned coat maintenance. ugh. im going to stop now

phil and (insert the other vet student here) who has been following this thread are certainly your/ best sources of knowldge here. i am only a vet nurse so take everything ive said with a grain of salt as there are mutlitudes of schools of thought on these topics. 

do your research and good luck!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 2, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Do you have another picture of your brown one mate? he looks good!


 
Sorry for a delay in answer, i will take another when i get home. She is 7 mnths old


----------



## bally (Sep 2, 2010)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> my boy silas



Hes stunning


----------



## dechnicz-face (Sep 2, 2010)

My boy, Rex he's a lab x kelpie
We got him from sippy creek animal refuge. Such a sook and very loyal though hes scared of the reptiles he guards them from the magpies when their out in the sun


----------



## ZenPython (Sep 2, 2010)

My girls Willow (westie puppy), Ora (Staffy X) & Sue (Boxer X)


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

@shooshoo thank you for taking the time to type all that out for me lol. I definitely won't be getting a dog until I am fully ready and committed that's why I'm researching all that I can now. I see that you haven't mentioned staffy in your list of not so good candidates, so would they be okay? I love big muscular dogs that could potentially be a guard dog + a family dog at the same time. short coat is preferable. lol What do you think is best for me? haha


----------



## Python_Player (Sep 2, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Does he naturally look like he has glasses on or did you draw that on him? lol



hahaha nah just his natural pattern  but dont let his innocence fool you.. he is a cheeky lil bugger!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2010)

Sarah said:


> Roy a mini bully, he went missing last year for 3 months , even though he was microchipped .



OMG I love mini bullies! I have std, but i am incredibly tempted to get a mini as a friend for him.

He doesn't like trees...





or hammers


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

The first one is Shadow, he is a Kelpie X Pomeranian Spitz. The next one is Maggie, She is a Rotty X Border Collie.


----------



## Noxious (Sep 2, 2010)

Miniature pinscher


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 2, 2010)

There is some good looking dog showing up =)


----------



## Kurama (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my mutt


----------



## nonamesleft (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> or hammers


 
haha, isn't it funny how dogs love to put on a display of their strength. my arab always pics up the heaviest things she can find and comes to show me how strong she is.

some very nice looking dogs. especially like yours thals, very good looking.


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bella


----------



## gunny (Sep 2, 2010)

My Boy Cracker


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 2, 2010)

gunny said:


> View attachment 162083
> 
> my boy cracker


 he is gorgeous


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2010)

gunny, my sister has a mastiff similar to yours, neo mastiff i think? she is special


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Had another day at the beach and just had to put some pictures up 
If you want a larger dog with short coat and a good protector get a Rottweiler!

But dont buy just some cheap dog out of the paper, go to a registered breeder and make sure you do all the checking up on parents etc. 
They are amazing dogs, Milly (with the tail) just turned 6 months and she is the kindest, loyal dog already. She was rejected from protection dog training as she is to lovely lol!
Mack (the one without the tail) is already barking on command and will not leave your side unless you say to. He just turned 13 weeks.
They're smart, pretty and kind dogs but the only sucky thing is if you want a docked tail you have to import a dog from NZ which isnt cheap. But they're worth it


----------



## silatman (Sep 2, 2010)

This is our girl, Ruby. She's a Rhodesian Ridgeback x Bull Mastiff. She's talll and muscly with a short coat and is a good guard dog. She's also fantastic with our two small boys. She's not the brightest crayon in the packet though! She's not completely daft, but our last two dogs were a Black Labrador and a Rotti x G.Shepard and she doesn't even compare in intelligence. That said, she is always eager to please and very loving. I would always choose a cross breed over a purebred, simply because they carry less genetic defects, JMO though.


----------



## falana1 (Sep 2, 2010)

here my am staffy been silly girl .


----------



## gunny (Sep 2, 2010)

tasha00 said:


> he is gorgeous


Thanks Tasha00



Ozzie Python said:


> gunny, my sister has a mastiff similar to yours, neo mastiff i think? she is special


Haha must be the breed mines a little special too. Hes neo mastiff x dogue de bordeaux


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 2, 2010)

One of my staffy's ...Cooper.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

Staffies are looking good atm. As of 2 minutes ago they're my new favourite! Any disorders or sickness (hip and elbow dyslepsia?) I should be aware of with a staffy? or are they just like any other dogs?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2010)

Bad skin allergies. And they are as thick as two short planks lol.

Just remember to research between the two types, if you have an english staffy in your mind and end up with an amstaff you could be a bit disapointed.



Snakelove said:


> Staffies are looking good atm. As of 2 minutes ago they're my new favourite! Any disorders or sickness (hip and elbow dyslepsia?) I should be aware of with a staffy? or are they just like any other dogs?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 2, 2010)

We had a behaviourist specialist giving us our behaviour lectures/pracs and he reckons staffies make up 80% of his case load.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

lol haha I can see now there's no such thing as a perfect breed. How 'thick' are they? lol is it to the point where I shouldn't consider getting them or is it still 'normal-ish'? lol


----------



## PhilK (Sep 2, 2010)

They're pretty thick.. they are also a brachycephalic breed so have breathing difficulties (why they're always grunting) and have a long soft palette.. The "perfect breed" is a cross breed.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got a girl who is a pretty clever dog but the boy in my pic is thick as! He just craves attention and thats all that is important to him. He also snores badly due to his long soft palette, loves to dig holes and will chew up anything as soon as he gets a little bit bored....I love him to bits though! I'd only ever had blue heelers before staffies and let me tell you this was a massive change in every way!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

lol yeah I just looked them up on youtube and none of the videos are of them being obedient unlike rotties or a shepherd. I also wouldn't want holes in my backyard in the near future haha wouldn't look good at all. So what's staffies usually crossed with that would fix all these small problems? What's usually out there that's not too hard to get? Short coat and muscly (similar to a bulldog, staffy, pitbull, rotties).


----------



## sacred_DUC (Sep 2, 2010)

reptilife said:


> Have you ever considered a Hungarian Vizsla?
> 
> I am a registered breeder of pedigree vizslas. Feel free to visit my website Jerojath Hungarian Vizslas - Victoria
> 
> My next litter is a year away and has been pre-sold, but there are other breeders around if you like the look of them.



hungarian vizslas are awesome dogs, probably look for a pup next year for hunting and lazing around the loungeroom


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 2, 2010)

here is a couple of pics of my english staffys
Jada is the white one(most loyal dog ever,brilliant with our kids and very smart)
Kaos is the red one(unfortuantly no longer with us).


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's my big girl looking noble. She's purebred rottie (although no papers) and has all of the orthopaedic problems that come with the breed. She's eager to please and trainable, but not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree.






Fang the Fluffdog is a crossbreed (shih tzu x maltese) and healthy as anything. He's also the brains of the pair. He constantly outwits the rottie. He's holding a shoe because we were rehearsing for a commercial where he had to fetch a shoe. Despite the flat face, he managed to fetch footwear like a retriever.


----------



## bkevo (Sep 2, 2010)

my girl Matilda


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

@pythonmum your rottie's problems are not too serious I hope? Would she be needing surgery in the near future?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> @pythonmum your rottie's problems are not too serious I hope? Would she be needing surgery in the near future?


 One knee has been rebuilt. The other will eventually need the same, and then there are the hips... She seems to have no sense of pain and was touching her foot down right after the knee surgery. The vet couldn't believe how quickly she recovered. The hard part was keeping her quiet during recovery. She is strong, enthusiastic and runs around like a maniac!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 2, 2010)

Staffies are lovely dogs with people but can sometimes show their breeding in not being the best around other dogs. As Phil said, there is no perfect breed, and you cannot expect to cross and staffy to any other breed to 'breed out' the problems. As Phil said, they have an extra soft tissue in the mouth so have breathing problems. They are also prone to bad skin and allergies. It would take a while to determine was breed would suit you best. When i say breed i mean 'type' so saying a working dog, a herding dog, a gundog or hound, toy, terrier, etc. The preferred size, coat type, temperament, look and trainability.

So;

We have established you would like a well defined dog, more muscled or basically masculine (even if female?) with a short coat (and remember, short coated dogs can still require oodles of brushing and can shed more than some long coated breeds) so how much brushing are you willing to do (a quick once a day after a walk, solid brush and detangling every few days, or more like never?) 

Obviously, you want a healthy dog, but are you willing to compromise on health for the sake of the 'look' of the animal eg a bulldog, staffy, bad hips or sharpei ears. Or are you more interested in getting a dog with as little chance of health problems as possible?

Size, this is important. How tall/heavy, etc? some breeds are very tall but weigh quite little (greyhound, belgian shep, borzoi), others are short and heavy (staffy, bulldog, basset hound). Or do you height and weight (mastiff, rotti, wolfhound) or short and fine (cavs, small herding breeds, terriers). 

Trainability, staffies are bumb as bricks, simple. Except them to completely forget all training when they see another dog, person, new tree or blade of grass. Herding, guarding and working breeds are all highly trainable. How important is this to you?

Finally, exercise. How much would you like to do with your pet? Staffies/bulldogs etc have breathing problems and therefore need to be kept quiet in hot weather otherwise they overheat and can die easily. Do you want to run for 30mins/an hour a day, or do you want to go for a sedate stroll with your chum for a short while each day? Greyhounds are remarkably lazy creatures and will make do with a short stroll once a day with a short run around at a park in between. Or you could get a terrier, or kelpie, and have it never stop moving...

As you can see it is quite involving but if you make the effort now to make the right decisions you will reward yourself with a great companion for many years to come, as opposed to a poorly suited animal that does not meet your expectations and/ you fail to fulfil its needs.

On the matter of expectations... i had a client come in today with a border collie cross staffy today that told me they need a trainer for it. i asked them what sort of training they thought the dog needed and what they wanted from the dog. owner proceeded to tell me the dog had to be extremely loyal to the children, be friendly with all other people and animals, be exceptionally trained and always obedient and on TOP of all that be a reliable guard dog. i told them they had bought the wrong dog and they needed to re-establish what they truly wanted from the dog in order to be satisfied with their pet. expected a staffy to be an obedience trial dog and great with all dogs is not really going to happen. then to expect a border collie to make an amazing guard dog is also unrealistic (very sooky really). 

anyway. think about it, and look into as many breeds as you can. if you answer the above questions we will all be able to recommend breeds that may suit your needs better  a cross breed may still suit your needs perfectly, you may just need to be pointed in the right sort of direction!


----------



## spide279 (Sep 2, 2010)

our boy Jack the Bullmastiff


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> One knee has been rebuilt. The other will eventually need the same, and then there are the hips... She seems to have no sense of pain and was touching her foot down right after the knee surgery. The vet couldn't believe how quickly she recovered. The hard part was keeping her quiet during recovery. She is strong, enthusiastic and runs around like a maniac!


 
Ouch..I didn't know they were THAT bad but I guess she makes up for it in speedy recovery. Hopefully she's all well and good now!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Staffies are lovely dogs with people but can sometimes show their breeding in not being the best around other dogs. As Phil said, there is no perfect breed, and you cannot expect to cross and staffy to any other breed to 'breed out' the problems. As Phil said, they have an extra soft tissue in the mouth so have breathing problems. They are also prone to bad skin and allergies. It would take a while to determine was breed would suit you best. When i say breed i mean 'type' so saying a working dog, a herding dog, a gundog or hound, toy, terrier, etc. The preferred size, coat type, temperament, look and trainability.
> 
> shooshoo once again I appreciate you helping me in trying to make my decision. Alright I'm gonna try my best to answer all your questions down there and hopefully make out which breed is perfect for me.
> So;
> ...



Hopefully you're able to point me in the right direction now! lol thanks a lot shooshoo.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 2, 2010)

Easy. Staffy from well bred parents.  you're not looking for an obedience champ so a smarter breed will only cause angst when needing more mental stimulation like a collie or toy. you will easily find a lovely staffy or staffy cross from a shelter too. if you get a slightly older animal you will get a good idea of its personality, how it is with other animals and from listening to its breathing before, during and after exercise you will be able to get a feel for how its breathing is affected (or not) by the soft tissue in the back of the mouth. 
if you do go with a puppy, make sure you SOCIALISE SOCIALISE SOCIALISE it. thats the best way to ensure you end up with an animal that loves everyone, everything and everydog, reducing your management! 

bull terriers are very similar, but i would recommend against them simply because they have very thin skin which is often white, and they love to sunbake, so they often get melanomas 

oh. and prevention is worth a million cures. watch for ANY changes in our animals to catch problems before they get bad. like skin, ears, teeth, ticks, etc.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 2, 2010)

might just add. get ahead and read up on parasite prevention and find a combination of products that work for you.

you need;
flea
tick
heartworm
intestinal worms

i use sentinel spectrum for all except ticks, its great for preventing flea infestations as while it doesnt actually kill the fleas it renders them infertile and thus you get no eggs in your environment. use capstar to kill live fleas and proban to control ticks

also;
vaccinations - kennel cough, parvo, distemper, bordatella, hepatitis are your minimum level vaccs. pups need a course of three then one every year
shampoo for sensitive skin - aloveen or any oatmeal based one, ask about malaseb or pyohex at the vets if they develope bad skin
training tools (clickers, halters) - easy to train the right behaviour first rather than fix the wrong behaviour afterwards
good diet - buy the best you can afford. looks for ones with real meat ingredients at the top of the list, you want animal based protein not vegetable. avoid corn and other cereal fillers. also, beef can cause allergies, frozen chicken necks are great addition to diet and for cleaning teeth. sardines make good addition for omega 3's for good skin. give raw egg yolks and DO NOT GIVE RAW EGG WHITES (causes vit d definciency) finally, chocolate, onion, garlic, nuts, and graps are bad for dogs. staffies are great at inhaling food, so make sure its in small pieces so they dont choke!

i could go on forever  lol


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Snakelove, if you like the 'bully' type breeds, they are more likely to have dog aggression issues unless socialised correctly when young. I'm a trainer at my local club and have seen many such dogs that are great with people, but a nightmare around other dogs - especially if a rescue dog. (They are often dumped for aggression.) You can find great rescues. I've had two rotties that were free to good home and Fang the luffdog came from Doggie Rescue. The rottie sheds like mad, the fluffdog doesn't shed at all. If you just want casual walks, do you like the look of a basset hound? The long back can lead to health problems, so do your research and find a good breeder. There are some medium-sized short-coated dogs (pincers, larger terriers), but they are high energy dogs and need lots of exercise.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Easy. Staffy from well bred parents.  you're not looking for an obedience champ so a smarter breed will only cause angst when needing more mental stimulation like a collie or toy. you will easily find a lovely staffy or staffy cross from a shelter too. if you get a slightly older animal you will get a good idea of its personality, how it is with other animals and from listening to its breathing before, during and after exercise you will be able to get a feel for how its breathing is affected (or not) by the soft tissue in the back of the mouth.
> if you do go with a puppy, make sure you SOCIALISE SOCIALISE SOCIALISE it. thats the best way to ensure you end up with an animal that loves everyone, everything and everydog, reducing your management!
> 
> bull terriers are very similar, but i would recommend against them simply because they have very thin skin which is often white, and they love to sunbake, so they often get melanomas
> ...



Alright awesome, I was hoping you'd say that a staffy is the right one for me. I'm extremely excited haha. I would be looking at a couple of dog pounds and RSPCA before I decide to get a puppy. Definitely going to get it out and socialise with other dogs and people. Whilst we're on this topic, my sister has a smallish dog and I asked her why she doesn't take it for walks outside and she replied saying that it can't yet. That it has to be a bit older for it to be able to go for walks in the parks etc. Is that true? or should you start walking your dog since its a puppy?



shooshoo said:


> might just add. get ahead and read up on parasite prevention and find a combination of products that work for you.
> 
> you need;
> flea
> ...



What do you reckon is a good diet? I read that a mix of low fat meat + rice and water for when it's an adult. What about when it's a puppy? Is 5 times a day right for a puppy? Or are all these info I read up wrong? haha. Sorry if I'm bombarding you with questions haha.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Your sister probably isn't taking her puppy out because it hasn't finished getting its immunisations. The problem with this approach is that the dog misses out on important early socialisation. A well run puppy class at a local dog club or vet surgery is MOST helpful. No dog should be allowed to overwhelm another - they need to be taught to play nicely with others. Public parks are a problem because some diseases can be spread via faeces. This makes vet surgeries (which are regularly disinfected) and private homes better options for socialising. Talk to your vet about an appropriate diet. Start with whatever the puppy has been eating and make a gradual move to your chosen diet. Sudden changes can lead to stomach upsets. I also recommend buying dog meds online to save heaps of money. Be choosy about your puppy - don't pick one that you feel sorry for! Make sure the dog suits you and has the right temperament.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Snakelove, if you like the 'bully' type breeds, they are more likely to have dog aggression issues unless socialised correctly when young. I'm a trainer at my local club and have seen many such dogs that are great with people, but a nightmare around other dogs - especially if a rescue dog. (They are often dumped for aggression.) You can find great rescues. I've had two rotties that were free to good home and Fang the luffdog came from Doggie Rescue. The rottie sheds like mad, the fluffdog doesn't shed at all. If you just want casual walks, do you like the look of a basset hound? The long back can lead to health problems, so do your research and find a good breeder. There are some medium-sized short-coated dogs (pincers, larger terriers), but they are high energy dogs and need lots of exercise.


 
Hey pythonmum, I actually do like the 'bully' type breeds. I would most definitely have it socialise while still young, I have the willingness to work with a dog everyday and am not going to abandon it. I would like to think that I can get a puppy, put in the work and make it not aggressive to other dogs. I think I can deal with the fact that they shed, my family had a chow chow when I was younger and it was beautiful one day and it can be bald the next. I don't know why but a basset hound just doesn't interest me at all, don't get me wrong I love all types of dogs but if I was to take one in the family then it'd definitely have to be a breed that I love.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Your sister probably isn't taking her puppy out because it hasn't finished getting its immunisations. The problem with this approach is that the dog misses out on important early socialisation. A well run puppy class at a local dog club or vet surgery is MOST helpful. No dog should be allowed to overwhelm another - they need to be taught to play nicely with others. Public parks are a problem because some diseases can be spread via faeces. This makes vet surgeries (which are regularly disinfected) and private homes better options for socialising. Talk to your vet about an appropriate diet. Start with whatever the puppy has been eating and make a gradual move to your chosen diet. Sudden changes can lead to stomach upsets. I also recommend buying dog meds online to save heaps of money. Be choosy about your puppy - don't pick one that you feel sorry for! Make sure the dog suits you and has the right temperament.


 
Oh, so if I was getting a puppy then I'd have to get the immunisations early on or would the breeder get that taken care of before I purchase it and take it home? I've got a great vet nearby and it's definitely the one I'm sticking to. Yeap, I know about the need to gradually change their diets and their upset stomachs. I'm going to be so choosy about the puppy and I think it's best if I don't bring my gf with me otherwise she'd want to take them all home!


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 2, 2010)

this is my pup decka named after the thai boxing legend ramon dekkers.....he is a kelpi X....he is my pride and joy and prob out smarts me


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

The breeder should should have started the immunisations, or the shelter will have done so. The series takes a couple of months, so the dog has only partial protection when young. It's great that you have a vet nearby for good care and advice. If you pick the right pup and do the socialising, you will have a great pet.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 2, 2010)

These are my 2 boof heads. Remi is a 2 year old Belgian Malinois, incredible energy and drive. Marley is a 5 month old Border Collie, already rounds up the poor chickens. Such incredible personalities, you cant go wrong with dogs. They can always bring a smile to anyone's face.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Very brainy dogs. They will certainly keep things interesting!


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 2, 2010)

haha i wish i had sum chickens 2 see if my dog wud round them up he has endless energy u can walk him for 2 hours throwin the ball the whole time and when u get home he will still drop the ball at ur feet


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 2, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> haha i wish i had sum chickens 2 see if my dog wud round them up he has endless energy u can walk him for 2 hours throwin the ball the whole time and when u get home he will still drop the ball at ur feet


 
I can take the Belgian for a 4km run, and at the end, throw the ball for 25mins while i recover from my stupid idea of running, then walk home, and he'll then run around the yard chasing birds. Ridiculous amounts of energy, hence why we got a border collie with the hope of matching it lol Fingers crossed!!


----------



## animallove (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, i have an english staffy and so far the only problems we have had is skin irritations but this was partly the dogs fault and the temperature conditions, because with the hot weather our dog loves to rub against the wall and rub his belly along the lawn for the simple reason that he was hot and sweaty. i found it was simple to fix we just got skin irritation shampoo from the vet for bathing him in and it clears up pretty easily. 
but apart from that he doesnt have any breathing problems or temperment issues. yer he doesnt know how to roll over or jump through hoops but he knows the basics and he loves life. my mum went to the vet to just have a chat about staffys and apparently they can be very smart dogs, i believe it the effort and attention you give the dog. 
im not sure if this is correct so correct me if im wrong but i heard that apparently when you buy a puppy if you look at the colour of the roof of their mouth if its black they're supposed to be smart and pink means not so smart to put it nicley, im not sure if this is the way or if pink is smart and black is not. 
but i do recommend staffys ours is a great family dog.  good luck
p.s all the pictures i have seen so far all the dogs look great especially the blue and red heelers and staffys!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 2, 2010)

here's my girls, 

keysha (mother)
View attachment 162212

Raven (2008 pup)
View attachment 162213

View attachment 162214


the 2008 pup I donated to Melbourn to become a servise dog, shes past all her training and is now a qualified service dog.  

Akira
View attachment 162215


----------



## PhilK (Sep 3, 2010)

animallove said:


> ... i heard that apparently when you buy a puppy if you look at the colour of the roof of their mouth if its black they're supposed to be smart and pink means not so smart to put it nicley, im not sure if this is the way or if pink is smart and black is not.


 Absolute bull honky. Not an ounce of truth. Whoever told you that is a fool.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Alright awesome, I was hoping you'd say that a staffy is the right one for me. I'm extremely excited haha. I would be looking at a couple of dog pounds and RSPCA before I decide to get a puppy. Definitely going to get it out and socialise with other dogs and people. Whilst we're on this topic, my sister has a smallish dog and I asked her why she doesn't take it for walks outside and she replied saying that it can't yet. That it has to be a bit older for it to be able to go for walks in the parks etc. Is that true? or should you start walking your dog since its a puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon is a good diet? I read that a mix of low fat meat + rice and water for when it's an adult. What about when it's a puppy? Is 5 times a day right for a puppy? Or are all these info I read up wrong? haha. Sorry if I'm bombarding you with questions haha.



If this is your first dog please DO NOT GET A RESCUE!

I know there are often some beautiful stories coming out of rescue shelters. But if this is your first dog i think it is important that you get a puppy so you can raise it to be the dog you want it to be, so you know the history of the animal (rescue puppies don't come with family history of disease etc etc, we have one in our family which is costing us a fortune to keep healthy), so you know what has happened to it before it comes into your care (dogs have long memories, if they have been abused even as a young pup they carry those scarrs with them, we took on my mum's dog when she was about 10 weeks old and she HATES men to the point of attacking them if a strange man tries to touch her). 

Finally, this was the real clincher for me between getting a rescue or a pup from a _reputable _breeder, this will be a 10 to 15 year commitment on your behalf to an animal that will be totally reliant on you. You need to get the animal you want and and i think it is important for you to have a slection of the right dog for you.


----------



## thals (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful doggies everyone - loving all the staffs, bull breeds and huskies esp! Here's a few more pics of some of the dogs I've kept in the past:

Rambo - my gorgeous male husky






















Draco - cute little male min pin











Kara - another sweet female husky





















Rusty - Mini Foxy x Pom boy











Goldy - Pom girl











My own first dog - BC boy Rex






Chaser - stupid lil male sheltie who currently cohabits the backyard with my pitty lol, they love each other too funnily enough 






And just for those who haven't had enough pics lol some more of Scarling's pups from both of her litters:

First litter of 3





















Second litter of 10!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 3, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> If this is your first dog please DO NOT GET A RESCUE!
> 
> I know there are often some beautiful stories coming out of rescue shelters. But if this is your first dog i think it is important that you get a puppy so you can raise it to be the dog you want it to be, so you know the history of the animal (rescue puppies don't come with family history of disease etc etc, we have one in our family which is costing us a fortune to keep healthy), so you know what has happened to it before it comes into your care (dogs have long memories, if they have been abused even as a young pup they carry those scarrs with them, we took on my mum's dog when she was about 10 weeks old and she HATES men to the point of attacking them if a strange man tries to touch her).
> 
> Finally, this was the real clincher for me between getting a rescue or a pup from a _reputable _breeder, this will be a 10 to 15 year commitment on your behalf to an animal that will be totally reliant on you. You need to get the animal you want and and i think it is important for you to have a slection of the right dog for you.


I totally agree. I own rescue dogs, but also have experience with many dogs as a trainer. I know how to evaluate an animal and also accept the problems I may get with a rescue (like the orthopaedic problems in my rottie). On balance, I made that decision. My FIRST dog was well researched and from a breeder. I've known some fantastic staffies that were owned by people who did their research and socialised them well. I've also known some nightmare staffies that were rescues or not raised properly. They are a very powerful dog and have an amazing bite - as I know firsthand from when my dogs have been attacked. When socialised properly, they are loving, playful family pets. (But I've yet to run into an obedience champion...)


----------



## impulse reptiles (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics Thals  do you have any recent pic of one of the pups?


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 3, 2010)

Rambo has the most awesome blue eyes ive ever seen in a dog!!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> If this is your first dog please DO NOT GET A RESCUE!
> 
> I know there are often some beautiful stories coming out of rescue shelters. But if this is your first dog i think it is important that you get a puppy so you can raise it to be the dog you want it to be, so you know the history of the animal (rescue puppies don't come with family history of disease etc etc, we have one in our family which is costing us a fortune to keep healthy), so you know what has happened to it before it comes into your care (dogs have long memories, if they have been abused even as a young pup they carry those scarrs with them, we took on my mum's dog when she was about 10 weeks old and she HATES men to the point of attacking them if a strange man tries to touch her).
> 
> Finally, this was the real clincher for me between getting a rescue or a pup from a _reputable _breeder, this will be a 10 to 15 year commitment on your behalf to an animal that will be totally reliant on you. You need to get the animal you want and and i think it is important for you to have a slection of the right dog for you.


 
Well I thought I'd do a good deed for once but I guess I'll get my way after all. I think the idea of getting a puppy from a reputable breeder sounds a lot better haha. I've got my mind set on a staffy from a breeder now hopefully there's good reliable ones in the brisbane area soon enough. 

What do you reckon is a good diet for a puppy and when it's an adult?


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

@thals gosh I love your scarling pups! I wanna see more pictures! haha


----------



## falana1 (Sep 3, 2010)

staffy the best dog ??aslong they dont full in worng hand..i have two staffy an there great an good with my kids an call nanny dogs..


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha every staffy rescue dog that comes to the dog park we go to turns absolutly horrible after about 3 - 4 weeks. 
It's really sad to see them slowly turn but they do 

And as for diet, feed the best you possibly can! 
We feed Royal Cannin in the morning and then a prepared meal in the night. 
We fed our dogs 3 meals a day until they hit 10 weeks then cut back to 2 a day. At 6 months we start feeding only at night but a bit of both self prepared and kibble.
The meal we prepare is made up of different types of meat or fish, soaked oats and certain vegetables. 
You need to research what requirements need to be met according to breed and be careful not to over feed or feed to much of one item. Some vegetables need to be cooked where as others do not, somethings are bad others ok so on so forth.

We have found out through friends personal experiences that most dogs will live a longer and more comfortable life if fed a personally prepared diet and this is why we put so much effort into their meals. As said above it is very tricky to work out all the additives, supplements, vitaims etc that are needed to keep the dog healthy which is why we also use Royal Cannin breed specific bag. They target the breed you have and everything they need is in the kibble. 

Almost all brands of pet food have a website so go onto them and quiz them as much as possible, this is how we ended up with the way we feed our pets and it is working so far. 
Sorry for the huge post as well but i hope it helped in some way or at least made sense


----------



## kamaia (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a gorgeous Bull-Arab. But ill have to ask mum if you guys can see him. Plus, how do you put the photos you want on?????


----------



## jinin (Sep 3, 2010)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## euphorion (Sep 3, 2010)

MaxPower said:


> I can take the Belgian for a 4km run, and at the end, throw the ball for 25mins while i recover from my stupid idea of running, then walk home, and he'll then run around the yard chasing birds. Ridiculous amounts of energy, hence why we got a border collie with the hope of matching it lol Fingers crossed!!



haha. we should put our two belgians together, let them wear each other out! dante never stops, never.

For dry food i feed science diet and eaglepack, a mix of the sensitive skin and intenstinal products. i give raw roo, lamb and chicken mince or meat frozen as a treat in the yard or mixed into their kibble at night. also give oily fish like sardines and salmon. i just brown rice, oats and carrots to supplement and give dried liver as treats for training (i dont recommend schmakos, too much salt.) 

as a pup they need around 5 meals a day, then cut back to 2 a day by 6 months. even large dogs should get small meals a day as it reduces the chance of bloat and volvulus (we eat three meals a day, your dog would like that too!)

im glad other people have suggested you avoid a shelter dog as your first dog, and instead find a good breeder so you know what you're getting. that is my chosen method also. im so excited for you!


----------



## animallove (Sep 3, 2010)

> *Regular Member*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ive heard it from many different people and i thought it must be true considering we have a really, really smart dog with a black mouth and then a dumb dog with a pink mouth.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> haha. we should put our two belgians together, let them wear each other out! dante never stops, never.
> 
> For dry food i feed science diet and eaglepack, a mix of the sensitive skin and intenstinal products. i give raw roo, lamb and chicken mince or meat frozen as a treat in the yard or mixed into their kibble at night. also give oily fish like sardines and salmon. i just brown rice, oats and carrots to supplement and give dried liver as treats for training (i dont recommend schmakos, too much salt.)
> 
> ...



Alright so what I've read is true! lol at least there's some good internet info out there haha. So when it's a pup and needing 5 meals a day, what happens if I'm at work and so is my gf? Does that mean I can't have a young one? Would it be better to get an established feeder? like a juvenile for a snake? I have all those 'ingredients' handy nearby which is a good thing. Holy craaaap I'm excited too! haha.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 3, 2010)

The 'best' and by that i mean, in the best case scenario, you would plan to take two weeks if not a month off work or work reduces hours in order to help your new pup fit in. 

assuming you are going to have pooch as an indoor dog, you are setting your pup up for failure in the toilet training department. pups are like babies, they poop after they wake up, after they eat, after they play and it happens pretty much every 2 to 3 hours. So, if you are going to be locking up pooch for hours at a time you are giving them no choice but to mess inside, and trust me when i say a pup can be toilet trained by 10 weeks of age! They know they are supposed to go outside, and not inside (when trained) but if you force them to go inside because they are locked up you are ruining their learning experience. my pups knew they were to go outside by the time they were three months old, but they still had accidents that were ENTIRELY my fault because i didnt let them out often enough or didnt read the signs that they needed let out. so even though they knew to hold on, the simply couldnt because their little bladders were still so small and they hadn't learnt how to hang on yet. read up on toilet training 

as for feeding, no, if you get a pup that is 8 weeks old (and im not going to argue with anyone on this age okay, this is by personal informed opinion and you are entitled to have a different one, this is just MINE) they will manage on three to four meals a day and you can cut this down to three only by the time they are four months, then two meals by 6 months. you see, feed meal 1 at 6 or 7 am when you get up, then meal 2 at 4 or 5 pm when you get home from work. then meal 3 at 9 or 10pm when you are getting ready to head to bed, leaving enough time for a toilet break after the grub for the pup too. not too hard eh? i was lucky when i got my pups as i was working as a dog groomer so ould take my pups to work, and my partner was working his own hours so was home most of the time if not all of the time i was out. thats an ideal situation but certainly not reality. 

read up on crate training, and while pooch is being toilet trained you can leave him in the laundry or in a room with an easy clean floor with some newspaper or puppy pads as his toilet (ie, praise him when he uses the pads or newspaper inside, so if he needs to use them while you are out he is still doing the right thing and will maintain confidence in you and your ability to show him the right thing to do) as he learns, you can test him by putting his 'toilet' (the newspaper or puppy pads) outside, so he learns that he has to hold on if he cannot get to his toilet sometimes  as for the actual training... never EVER punish them for toileting in the 'wrong' place, its YOUR fault if they had to go there, not his. So, ignroe any mistakes by simply cleaning them up while ignoring pooch. but when he actually does his business outside where you want it, go CRAZY! as in, act like pooch just pooped solid gold and he is the MOST clever dog in the world. this will make him want to please you by toileting in the 'right' spot for you. imagine if you punished him for going inside, he would simply try to hide it behind the sofa or tv next time, to avoid your anger


----------



## euphorion (Sep 3, 2010)

also, phil mentioned this before... there are few different types of staffy. go do your research into the one you prefer most as they do look different. find LOADS of breeders and get in contact with them. go see their dogs, ask them how they raise them and what they eat, ask them EVERYTHING. ask for HEATH RECORDS and if you can contact their vet for a reference (not many will do this though). research is the key here. 

also, do you research into a good puppy class. most vets run them but they are run by IDIOTS. generally they are run by vet nurses who want the extra cash and think its a good way to add to their client base, these people dont have the foggiest when they are teaching you or your dog. look for a certified dog trainer, i suggest looking for a DELTA trainer (google it) as they follow the ethos of no punishment, reward the right behaviour sort of thing which is what you want for a new puppy. leave the harsh techniques for breaking undesirable habits etc. ask how they run the puppy classes. you want one that asks you not to bring the pup for the first class, so you can leanr what to expect and/ what the rules are. one that doesnt allow pups to just play with each other uncontrolled as this can be bad for dogs lacking confidence and will create a fearful/anxious animal. also, one that has limits on the number of people attending both in terms of other dogs (limit 6) and people attedning with each dog (limit 2), and an age limit. would you want to go to a puppy class that had 20 other pups there and was full of squealing children that were trying to pat your dog and shouting SIT SIT SIT SIT! <-- repetition without a follwo through is the fastest way to desensitise your dog to a command...

bleh. so much info!


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 3, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> haha. we should put our two belgians together, let them wear each other out! dante never stops, never.
> 
> For dry food i feed science diet and eaglepack, a mix of the sensitive skin and intenstinal products. i give raw roo, lamb and chicken mince or meat frozen as a treat in the yard or mixed into their kibble at night. also give oily fish like sardines and salmon. i just brown rice, oats and carrots to supplement and give dried liver as treats for training (i dont recommend schmakos, too much salt.)
> 
> ...


 
Dante is absolutely gorgeous. I could imagine the coat would be a fair bit of work though. Remi is my first belgian, and people compare him to German Shepherds a lot, but ive found that they are a lot more work, because of their intelligence, energy and focus. Only down side i can pick, they have a high prey drive, so he's not allowed to be alone with the chickens anymore lol


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a pug which is a really cool dog with personality like I haven't seen in a dog before. Although they can get a bit smelly some times and they LOVE to fart, hehe, not silent ones either... I never heard a dog fart until I had my pug. 

One breed that I LOVE are the Samoyeds! Such beautiful dogs, definately gonna be my next four-legged-friend


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 3, 2010)

thought for a first post why not show of my dogs 

little female miniture staff doing her best to look cute and innocent 








but her usual pose, destroying her toys is more common 






then we have a female blue staff, a female staff cross american bull dog, and then finally a female alsatian







them as pups 












and finally my first dog, who i had for 13 years before he passed away at 15 a few months ago, he was an alsatian cross collie


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 3, 2010)

For shoo - what she said


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v329/60/40/548007721/n548007721_798104_2200.jpg[img]

a pic of my pug :)


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn. Didn't work, lol, and I can't edit since I'm on my iPhone.....
I'll try again when I get home


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trying again. 
Hopefully this should work this time


----------



## euphorion (Sep 4, 2010)

MaxPower said:


> Dante is absolutely gorgeous. I could imagine the coat would be a fair bit of work though. Remi is my first belgian, and people compare him to German Shepherds a lot, but ive found that they are a lot more work, because of their intelligence, energy and focus. Only down side i can pick, they have a high prey drive, so he's not allowed to be alone with the chickens anymore lol


 
He is a hansome boy! And still only a baby, the pic in the park with the other dog was taken on his first birhtday just in June. The coat is a dream to look after, just had to brush the back pants and behind the ears every few days they give the whole coat a quick once over once a week or so. I trained him froma pup to accept bathing and hydrobathing well as i knew he would be a challenge otherwise and he is a DREAM, just stands there are gets this dopey look on his face while he gets massaged. I am used to looking after much more demanding coats though so his is easy as pie for me  (compared to a German Shep it's NOTHING, they have THE WORST coats, constantly shedding... bleh) Did you know that male Belgians only shed once a year in Spring? Females shed twice a year though, interesting eh?

Dante has no prey drive whatsoever so he's fine with my birds, guineapigs, chooks, rodents and snakes, supervised of course. I only trained them to chase turkeys to keep them off my garden, hehe. His breeder has a variety of animals though so ensures the pups are well socialised before they leave her to avoid any possible accidents with other animals at home, handy for me!

And yes, they are much more work IMO than a German. Germans are fantastic dogs but i find that because of their intelligence type they are more independant thus encouraging them to simply listen to directions taken is mroe challenging. Dante is too smart for his own good, he has a preferred style of learning which i have had to adapt to but it's all learning for me too. 

One thing of interest with the Belgians is that they are hyper sensitive to anaesthetics, has Remi been desexed? Dante was unfortunately cryptorchid (one retained testicle in the abdomen) so ee had to desex him (was going to keep his for show and stud, i wanted to start breeding Groenedaels). The surgery was quite long, 2.5 hours to find the 'hidden' testicle, and he was the worst anaesthetic to monitor EVER. I had to breath for him the entire sugery as his respiratory rate dropped out to over 30seconds a breath and his heart rate stayed at 44 BPM, admittedly he is a stupidly fit dog but holy hell it had me worried. His recovery was awful too, just couldnt wakehim up after the surgery, most dogs take an hour or so to be fully recovered from the anaesthetic but he was still zonked at midnight (surgery finished at 2.30pm). I had to stay up monitoring him constantly to ensure he didnt crash, stupid dog had me so bloody worried. Anyway, so while i didnt want to believe the reading i did on them being hyper sensitive to anaesthetic i fully believe it now! Sadie the rotti x bitch had an in season spey at the same time and she was a perfect anaesthetic and recovery. Silly Dante making his mum worry! 

Point of all that, if he has been desexed why not check with your vet, see if they remember anything about that, if not, ask a few questions. My vet hadnt heard anything about it but she sure wasnt impressed when he was so bloody difficult! hehe


----------



## nagini-baby (Sep 4, 2010)

sorry to hijack this a little.

this is giving me the ***** my partner thinks he knows everything there is to know and conplains about how much i spend on worming for my dog. they only ever get heart worm injection for their dog. and reckon they never had a problem... sorry i dont want a wormy dog. i want a healthy one i didnt spend 6000 to repair her heart to have her riddled with worms...

sorry just had to vent


----------



## euphorion (Sep 4, 2010)

do you have kids with this partner of yours?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 4, 2010)

Good training advice shooshoo. If you can't find a Delta trainer, look for one listed in the APDT - same philosophy: Home Page If you punish during toilet training you have a disaster. Ask for qualifications of any trainer at a vet surgery. I know some good people who work with vets, but there are others who allow negative interactions (shy dog getting bullied, etc) and don't have the right background in philosophy of training. If anyone puts a check chain (most often a choke chain) on a puppy, just leave.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 4, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Good training advice shooshoo. If you can't find a Delta trainer, look for one listed in the APDT - same philosophy: Home Page If you punish during toilet training you have a disaster. Ask for qualifications of any trainer at a vet surgery. I know some good people who work with vets, but there are others who allow negative interactions (shy dog getting bullied, etc) and don't have the right background in philosophy of training. If anyone puts a check chain (most often a choke chain) on a puppy, just leave.


 
some people are just plain stupid when it comes to dog training! i haven't heard of the APDT, will look into it. 

you've got to remember that your dog is your best mate, and you are his whole world, you don't want to damage that relationship, only improve upon it.


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are my both dogs Vitus (Bernese Mountain Dog) and Zeus (Giant-Schnauzer)















Have fun!
Benjamin


----------



## VickiR (Sep 4, 2010)

My Babies
Kiara a 10yr old Alaskian Malamute, ( we found her on a rescue site)

Lily a 3yr Old Staffy

and Duke a Pommie x Chichuhua


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 5, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> He is a hansome boy! And still only a baby, the pic in the park with the other dog was taken on his first birhtday just in June. The coat is a dream to look after, just had to brush the back pants and behind the ears every few days they give the whole coat a quick once over once a week or so. I trained him froma pup to accept bathing and hydrobathing well as i knew he would be a challenge otherwise and he is a DREAM, just stands there are gets this dopey look on his face while he gets massaged. I am used to looking after much more demanding coats though so his is easy as pie for me  (compared to a German Shep it's NOTHING, they have THE WORST coats, constantly shedding... bleh) Did you know that male Belgians only shed once a year in Spring? Females shed twice a year though, interesting eh?
> 
> Dante has no prey drive whatsoever so he's fine with my birds, guineapigs, chooks, rodents and snakes, supervised of course. I only trained them to chase turkeys to keep them off my garden, hehe. His breeder has a variety of animals though so ensures the pups are well socialised before they leave her to avoid any possible accidents with other animals at home, handy for me!
> 
> ...


 

Very interesting comments about his desexing. I have read that before about their sensititvity to anesthetic. They have such an incredibly low body fat percentage, so something like that is to be expected. Ive read quite a few articles about them in depth, which allowed me to notify my vets incase he ever needs emergency surgery or even desexing. He isnt desexed yet, i have been thinking about using him as a stud dog as he comes from exceptional blood lines, but i havent got a clue about finding someone who wants to breed him. 

I wonder if the personality traits are similar between the Malinois and Groenedaels?? Remi has a funny way of drinking water when he's been running around. 

[video=youtube;I4L6eT2sSzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4L6eT2sSzk[/video]

He was about 15 months here, and hadnt began to fill out but he still does this everytime he's been chasing the ball lol. Complete nut bags dogs are!!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay so I gotta ask, BARF diet? A lot of websites actually recommend them and said that if your regular vet don't recommend it then it's better if you find another vet. lol this guy is really into and he feeds all his amstaff pups this BARF diet as well. What do you think?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 5, 2010)

BARF is fab, end of story. but use in combination with other thigns as its a sloppy mince and will do nothing to clean your dogs teeth. so i give them a block a week (frozen) as a treat. being frozen it scrubs the teeth more  or you can give an undefrosted pack mixed in with the kibble. dogs can and do get picky with food so dont spoil them with special food all the time! 

so yes, BARF is RAW food which means the proteins are still in their natural state which is better for pooch. ie, in cooked foods the proteins are denatured/deactivated which means bascially all the goodness in them has been destroyed during the cooking process. 

maxpower, i didnt realise Remi was a malinois, i only has a glance at his earlier pic and thought he was a teurvueran! What breeder is he from? Dante is from Fay of Weedram Belgians in NSW. You can advertise him for stud online in various places but you would be hard pressed to find a owner that would put him to their bitch. At least, you wouldn't want to unless the bitch was fully health checked, pedigreed, well looked after, etc. (you ought to have Remi tested too, as you would feel awful if he passed on bad genotype to his pups who then had bad hips and were in pain for their whole lives....)

Malinois do have a different personality in a very general sense, they are more guarded in other people than the other belgians but this is easily avoided through good breeding and proper socialisation. Dante loves to drink water straight from the tap, he'll put his whole head under there! In summer he does get very warm, so he'll let us know he needs to cool off by lying down in the shower cubicle so we can run the shower over him for a few minutes, he loves it!


----------



## elle0318 (Sep 5, 2010)

my english staffy Stuey


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 5, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> BARF is fab, end of story. but use in combination with other thigns as its a sloppy mince and will do nothing to clean your dogs teeth. so i give them a block a week (frozen) as a treat. being frozen it scrubs the teeth more  or you can give an undefrosted pack mixed in with the kibble. dogs can and do get picky with food so dont spoil them with special food all the time!
> 
> so yes, BARF is RAW food which means the proteins are still in their natural state which is better for pooch. ie, in cooked foods the proteins are denatured/deactivated which means bascially all the goodness in them has been destroyed during the cooking process.


 
Yeah I've been reading up on this BARF feeding routine and it sounds awesome. It's logical too as dogs are carnivores and who knows what's in those processed foods. So giving raw chickens wings and necks are a good idea? I have this list of 'bone ingredients' for BARF and they're good for cleaning their teeth as well. I'm getting there in my research haha.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 5, 2010)

dogs are omnivores like us, cats are carnivores 

i would give frozen chicken necks and wings as it makes it chewier for them so lasts a bit longer. although being a staffy i can imagine your pooch is just going to need two bites and it'll be powder, lol.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 5, 2010)

Even my shih tzu swallows chicken necks and wings after barely a chew. A staffy would laugh at them! A better option is lamb or veal bones. I find that the adult animal bones (pork, beef) tend to splinter more and seem to be less digestible, while lamb and veal are great. Granted, this is based only on 2 rotties and the fluffdog, but both rotties sometimes passed splinters (and bled) after pork or beef. Now I just use trim lamb bones for all.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 5, 2010)

I freeze the chicken in big lumps, very hard for them to get through, lumps for 3 or 4 wings or say 6 necks last a good 15 minutes with my pooches. i do the same with pet mince, form into a ball and chuck it in the freezer! sigh. my pooches get better care than i do, yeah, they have insurance, i don't :'( lol


----------



## coree2009 (Sep 5, 2010)

my puppy bull mastive


----------



## Grunter023 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the dog training/diet tips in this thread - especially shooshoo. As a soon to be sort of first-time dog owner I am gathering all info I can. Does anyone have any experience/advise/tips for British Bulldogs, as I am about to aquire one in a month and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 6, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the dog training/diet tips in this thread - especially shooshoo. As a soon to be sort of first-time dog owner I am gathering all info I can. Does anyone have any experience/advise/tips for British Bulldogs, as I am about to aquire one in a month and any help would be appreciated.


 
Only advice i have, which is from workign at a vet clinic, is avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 6, 2010)

Amstaffs are so much cooler looking! 

In saying that, anyone with Amstaffs want to share their pics?


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 6, 2010)

meet Missy; Pug x Rotti


----------



## Vixen (Sep 6, 2010)

Go out and find Cesar Millans book 'Raising the Perfect Dog' he raises a young Bulldog in there and has many tips on dealing with the breed. =)


----------



## simonandtoni (Sep 6, 2010)

*Shar-Pei*



Snakelove said:


> Hey guys! I've been wanting to get a puppy for a long time now. Been looking at getting a Shar-Pei but still undecided!
> 
> Post up pics of your dogs! please? lol thanks!


 
Hi Snakelove,
we have a king charles cavalier, Angus and a shar-pei, Wolf.
we've had the shar-pei for 17 years now and he is just the best dog.
great temperament, hardly ever barks, gentle and playful with kids and even at 17, he's still tries to jump around like a puppy...
Just need to be mindful of skin considerations like flea allergies which lead to high maintenance washing etc especially during summer etc which can be expensive when you use a litre of Malaseb a fortnight....

Our Cavvy Angus is low maintenance other than losing white hair on dark couches and is sensational with the kids too....

good luck!


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> is that the dog that is kinda like a husky?



Might be thinking of a Malamute maybe? Beautiful big dogs, love them. Wouldn't mind a Basenji or a white swiss shepherd though...


----------



## scottr0076 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey everyone great thred, heres my two rat bags. spartan(male)on the left sima(girl)on the right both mini bullterriers


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my new English Staffy pup, Sarge...

He is 10 weeks now (8 weeks in the pic), pretty well behaved and smart!

All I can say if you get a staffy be prepared to give it alot of time each day for training and entertainment... He knows my routine already and if I am home a couple of hours late from work I am prepared to find something destroyed, even though he has every form of entertainment... Its just more fun to chew things that arent toys I guess...


----------



## Wildcall (Sep 6, 2010)

Better show my pride and joy...... This is panda!! First photo was when we first got her and the second is 1 year later in the same spot lol so she now is 15 months.... iv watched her grow  she is the best


----------



## falana1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook
here link to my ebony father bullet i dont know if it goin to work


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 6, 2010)

They are so awesome! Do you have any more pictures of them? I'm really thinking about getting a mini to go with my boy.



scottr0076 said:


> View attachment 162690
> hey everyone great thred, heres my two rat bags. spartan(male)on the left sima(girl)on the right both mini bullterriers


----------



## falana1 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 6, 2010)

Great to see everyones Doggies,.sooooo many colours, shapes & sizes lol

Here are my Babies:
Angel - 11 year old English Staffy,. very loveable sweet Loyal Dog,. getting old now & has unfortunately had some health problems the last couple of years but seems to bounce back stronger than ever each time.

Zoe - 6 year old English Staffy,. still thinks she is a pupply & is soooo hypo & full on! LOVES her ball!




Newest addition to the Canine family is Diesel he is a 10 week old Shmoodle, he moved in 2 weeks ago & is already an important part of the family,.. such a sweety! but can also be a little Demon,. 
BIG change from the staffies!!:


----------



## euphorion (Sep 6, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the dog training/diet tips in this thread - especially shooshoo. As a soon to be sort of first-time dog owner I am gathering all info I can. Does anyone have any experience/advise/tips for British Bulldogs, as I am about to aquire one in a month and any help would be appreciated.


 
I second Waru's comments. NOT a good dog. You do know that they often cannot breed on their own because of their physical makeup? So females are artifically inseminated. On top of that almost every litter is delivered by c-section because their back-ends are so so messed up. A mate of mine works in a clinic in inner-city Brisbane, the owner of her practice is a reproduction specialist who says he has the bulldog breeders to thank for his pay cheques.


----------



## Grunter023 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes I am well aware of those facts shooshoo. I am not buying a dog for breeding purposes. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tegstep (Sep 6, 2010)

"Yes I am well aware of those facts shooshoo. I am not buying a dog for breeding purposes. But thanks for the heads up."

Check the parents, and read up on "brachycephalic airway disease", you'll come to know it well as a bulldog owner, start saving early for the 1st of many multiple $1000 surgerys required to fix!


----------



## Missstacey (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my English Staffy X American Staffy

LEXI..


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 6, 2010)

Missstacey said:


> This is my English Staffy X American Staffy
> 
> LEXI..


 
Gosh they're so cute! How is he to keep? does he like to destroy stuff too? lol


----------



## Vixen (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is our ratbag Easton, he has some very irritating behaviors at the moment but I love him lol. He's a 9 month old German Shorthaired Pointer, going through an unattractive stage at the moment where he's not putting on much weight but will resume showing later on!

Just got myself a new camera today so will upload some action shots tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Sep 7, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> Yes I am well aware of those facts shooshoo. I am not buying a dog for breeding purposes. But thanks for the heads up.


 
I didn't mean it as if you were planning on breeding them  Just from a veterinary point of view, there are so many things wrong with them that i personally feel that we should be making major changes to the breed standard to stop perpetuating such dreadful physical conditions. They are beautiful dogs, both in nature and their sweet grins, but just like i won't encourage someone to buy a 'standard' German Shep, a Basset Hound, a Sharpei, a Boxer or West Highland White (all for their own reasons) i could never encourage someone to buy into an industry that is built on hype, status and money at the expense of an animal's health. The last time we had Bulldog in for a minor op we decided not to anaesthetise it, instead giving a sedative while we removed some lumps from its face. This animal wasn't even overweight but the simple physiology of its airways had the poor thing struggling to breath the entire time. I was almost crying while holding his head up while giving him some oxygen, they shouldn't have to struggle for breath even when lying down. 

But, some are worse than others, there are some fabulous examples of the breed that are not so disadvantaged. I love these videos, always make me smile!

[video=youtube;RSDDVGRyCIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSDDVGRyCIA[/video] 
and
[video=youtube;56ta-yvhxhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ta-yvhxhg[/video]


----------



## JoceyFisch (Sep 7, 2010)

This is Hannah... my beautiful and extremely spoilt 5yo english staffy!


She will sleep just about anywhere.. including right between my partner and I.


----------



## scottr0076 (Sep 7, 2010)

> They are so awesome! Do you have any more pictures of them? I'm really thinking about getting a mini to go with my boy.


 here you go waruikazi, the male spartan on the left, his mum and pup next to that pic,sima with toy and a black brindle litter enjoy


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2010)

scottr0076 said:


> View attachment 162818
> View attachment 162819
> View attachment 162820
> View attachment 162821
> here you go waruikazi, the male spartan on the left, his mum and pup next to that pic,sima with toy and a black brindle litter enjoy



Thanks Scott, are their attitudes any different to a std? The only prob with my boy is that he's a little too big lol.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 7, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> View attachment 162817
> This is Hannah... my beautiful and extremely spoilt 5yo english staffy!
> View attachment 162816
> View attachment 162815
> ...


 
Is she well behaved? Very lovely looking!


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 7, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Is she well behaved? Very lovely looking!



JoceyFisch is my daughter, and Hannah is her fur-kid and she is just gorgeous (the dog and the daughter )

Umm....Staffy's are lovely, sooky, strong, exuberant dogs, and they need a firm hand :lol:

If you see 100 'LOST DOG' signs, 98 of them will be for a Staffy :lol:

Having said that, they definately top the list for our next dog 

Michelle


----------



## bally (Sep 7, 2010)

Snakelove
our staffy is only well behaved most of the time lol she thinks she is human. Only acts like a dog when jocey ( joceyfisch) and her are home and I'm at work


----------



## richard08 (Sep 7, 2010)

Have to say, Staffies have charm.


----------



## scottr0076 (Sep 7, 2010)

hey waruikazi, mate there attitudes are exactly the same, but smaller in statue. I to have had full size bully's and they can get big my last male was 40kg he was the biggest girl. But i just love minis you can carry one under each arm lol like a carton. Just be carefull if you buy them out of the paper that they are not true mini's. The max height should be 14inches or just a tad over. My female is 14.1 inch and my male is 12inches. But you cannot go wrong


----------



## Davo66 (Sep 7, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> View attachment 161163
> 
> 
> I want a French Bulldog
> ...


 
They Schnauzer looks like a stuffed animal, amazing colour.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 7, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> JoceyFisch is my daughter, and Hannah is her fur-kid and she is just gorgeous (the dog and the daughter )
> 
> Umm....Staffy's are lovely, sooky, strong, exuberant dogs, and they need a firm hand :lol:
> 
> ...


 
What do you think they get 'lost' a lot? is it because of poor security, poor fencing or careless keepers? or do they just use their brute force to break down a door? lol


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 7, 2010)

bally said:


> Snakelove
> our staffy is only well behaved most of the time lol she thinks she is human. Only acts like a dog when jocey ( joceyfisch) and her are home and I'm at work



Does she like to destroy things as well or does she just play hard? lol



richard08 said:


> Have to say, Staffies have charm.View attachment 162877


 
that's a good looking staffie! do you have an updated pic of her?


----------



## memix7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is our boy. 2 years old this month


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> View attachment 162692
> 
> 
> This is my new English Staffy pup, Sarge...
> ...





Gecko :) said:


> Great to see everyones Doggies,.sooooo many colours, shapes & sizes lol
> 
> Here are my Babies:
> Angel - 11 year old English Staffy,. very loveable sweet Loyal Dog,. getting old now & has unfortunately had some health problems the last couple of years but seems to bounce back stronger than ever each time.
> ...


 


Ohhhh Sarge is such a cutie!! reminds me alot of Zoe when she was a Pup,.. wish they stayed like that


----------



## bally (Sep 8, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Does she like to destroy things as well or does she just play hard? lol
> 
> No doesnt destry things anymore. She has how ever eaten many a swag when she was younger lol. She likes to play rough but only in tug of wars with her rope and myself. She is a great dog and loves kids...........often jumping up and knocking them flat whilst trying to give them a nice little kiss


----------



## bally (Sep 8, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> What do you think they get 'lost' a lot? is it because of poor security, poor fencing or careless keepers? or do they just use their brute force to break down a door? lol



They curious dogs and are masters of escape. Hannah will climb fences....yes climb!!! also jump and dig. If they want out it can be difficult to stop them


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 8, 2010)

Davo66 said:


> They Schnauzer looks like a stuffed animal, amazing colour.



She was looking decidely sheep doggish there :lol: 
Most of the year she is clipped, but over Winter I let her get a bit of a fur coat happening :lol:
Schnauzers are most commonly 'pepper and salt' (black & grey) which gives her the silver look. 
They come in Black also, but that is less common.

Michelle


----------



## Missstacey (Sep 8, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Gosh they're so cute! How is he to keep? does he like to destroy stuff too? lol



She is a great dog.. She is a very fast learner she is around 6/7 months now she is fully toilet trained she sits and waits for her food..... she dont pull any washing off the line only diggs holes in the sandy but if the garden no lawn holes  i just make sure she has lots of toys to play with


----------



## euphorion (Sep 8, 2010)

memix7 said:


> Here is our boy. 2 years old this month
> 
> View attachment 162911
> View attachment 162912
> ...


 
too cute!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 162971
View attachment 162970

Here is my Jack Russell. He is currently MIA. These pics are when he jumped out of my boat and chased a pig. I had to run through 500 meters of croc swamp to get him back and then deal with an angry pig. He has wanted to attack buffalos and fight about anything he finds. He always would get out (escape artist) and wander during the day while I was at work and one day did not come back. I'm sure if he would have been the end of me.. To be expected I suppose "he who lives by the sword, so shall he die" then again he could be hanging of the tail of a buffalo or something.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 8, 2010)

We had a shar-pai she only had 2 operations(eyes) but she had a fight with our 
bull arabx,and the second time they fought our shar-pai got put down with serious injury.:cry::cry:


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 8, 2010)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 162971
> View attachment 162970
> 
> Here is my Jack Russell. He is currently MIA. These pics are when he jumped out of my boat and chased a pig. I had to run through 500 meters of croc swamp to get him back and then deal with an angry pig. He has wanted to attack buffalos and fight about anything he finds. He always would get out (escape artist) and wander during the day while I was at work and one day did not come back. I'm sure if he would have been the end of me.. To be expected I suppose "he who lives by the sword, so shall he die" then again he could be hanging of the tail of a buffalo or something.



Those are some awesome photo's!! looks like he's definitely suffering from little man syndrome! But good effort for him to chase down the pig! He was probably wishing to be 10x his size at that moment hahahahaha


----------



## guzzo (Sep 8, 2010)

It was quite a scene. He is/was a crazy dog for sure.


----------



## bruce34 (Sep 8, 2010)

My two


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 8, 2010)

this is rocco a lil bitza 




and missy another bitza


----------



## soundfix (Sep 8, 2010)

This is Rosa and Marcy


----------



## Rhiannan (Sep 8, 2010)

sharpies were bred in china for pitfighting - they came in 2 coats, a rough sand paper type coat an soft coat, most do require eye lid stiching, due to show breeders, breeding to over exactriate the features.

also the reason 98 of escaped dogs are staffies... is cos every second dog these days IS a staffy!!! lol


----------



## kri57a (Sep 8, 2010)

this is my boy ajax, he is border collie x kelpie


----------



## diabolic (Sep 8, 2010)

my baby gurl, Storme, with one of her pups, from the first litter... Shar pei x bull mastiff... preggers again if anyone wants a pup... shar pei x bull mastiff x german shepherd...


----------



## diabolic (Sep 8, 2010)

bally said:


> They curious dogs and are masters of escape. Hannah will climb fences....yes climb!!! also jump and dig. If they want out it can be difficult to stop them


 
too true... our old staffy used to scale 7 ft fences.. there was nothing stopping him... saying that, our current dog will scale 7-8 ft fences just to get a cat or one of the neighbours dogs :/


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2010)

diabolic said:


> too true... our old staffy used to scale 7 ft fences.. there was nothing stopping him... saying that, our current dog will scale 7-8 ft fences just to get a cat or one of the neighbours dogs :/


 
So ummm, lol what's the best way to prevent them from climbing? put them indoors?


----------



## JoceyFisch (Sep 9, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> So ummm, lol what's the best way to prevent them from climbing? put them indoors?


 
Give them something to do.. we found Hannah was only desperate to get out mostly when we were getting in the car and leaving so best thing to do is leave them with a bone or a kong ball thing with food inside that they have to try and dig out. Also.. they love to be walked so we also found if she got a half hour walk or if we played tug of war or fetch with her once a day she had less energy to dig and climb lol. 

Hannah is far more settled now.. but she is 5 this year and we don't leave her home alone alot.. if we are going out for a full day I usually take her to mum's because the only other alternative is chaining her up and we prefer to only do that for short periods of time.. even though she lets herself off and in the house if the doggy door is unlocked.

But Hannah is mostly an inside dog.. started off with her sleeping on the floor in our room after an operation to her sleeping on our bed at night to her having a bed on the floor in the lounge to her having her own chair in the lounge room and sleeping between us in bed.. i'm sure at some point we should have drawn the line but oh well..


----------



## euphorion (Sep 9, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> So ummm, lol what's the best way to prevent them from climbing? put them indoors?


 
crate train your pup so when you are out for a day they will just happily chill out in their crate and blissfully sleep the day away. you can get your pooch a BIG crate with enough room for them to strecth out and have a bed in one half with a mat on the other, and provide a big bone or frozen kong treat to munch on while you're away. don't leave a staffy outside, you'll end up with half a fence and possibly a dead dog.


----------



## meatman (Sep 9, 2010)

These are our dogs Hando, Bruiser, Pepsi and the want to be dog Lola


----------



## euphorion (Sep 9, 2010)

lola!!! how gorgeous! i had some at the rspca training a piggie they had there for a while. super smart little charmers they are indeed!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> Give them something to do.. we found Hannah was only desperate to get out mostly when we were getting in the car and leaving so best thing to do is leave them with a bone or a kong ball thing with food inside that they have to try and dig out. Also.. they love to be walked so we also found if she got a half hour walk or if we played tug of war or fetch with her once a day she had less energy to dig and climb lol.
> 
> Hannah is far more settled now.. but she is 5 this year and we don't leave her home alone alot.. if we are going out for a full day I usually take her to mum's because the only other alternative is chaining her up and we prefer to only do that for short periods of time.. even though she lets herself off and in the house if the doggy door is unlocked.
> 
> But Hannah is mostly an inside dog.. started off with her sleeping on the floor in our room after an operation to her sleeping on our bed at night to her having a bed on the floor in the lounge to her having her own chair in the lounge room and sleeping between us in bed.. i'm sure at some point we should have drawn the line but oh well..


 
lol I see, tiring them out haha. Well we really only plan on having 1 dog and I'm pretty sure all our attention goes to this spoilt little one soon. lol I think my gf will kick me off our own bed just so that the pup can sleep on there. haha. Gosh I can't wait until I look for a breeder for my new pup!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> crate train your pup so when you are out for a day they will just happily chill out in their crate and blissfully sleep the day away. you can get your pooch a BIG crate with enough room for them to strecth out and have a bed in one half with a mat on the other, and provide a big bone or frozen kong treat to munch on while you're away. don't leave a staffy outside, you'll end up with half a fence and possibly a dead dog.


 
Yeah I'll maybe section a part of the house off just for the pup and maybe it can have one huge 'crate'? Or is it better to have them in a lockable crate? Also, I've been meaning to ask you this what's mental training? I know physical training is when you play fetch with them or a game of tug o war but what's mental training? is that when you teach em basic skills and stuff?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 10, 2010)

That's it, it's one thing to give your dog something physical to do but that's only one type of enrichment. You also have to consider interactive/social enrichment where you give your dog your attention one on one, mental enrichment where you give them puzzles to play with (treats in a box and they have to get into the box) or treat rolly balls (they have to figure out how to move the ball around to get the treats) etc, mental enrichment also involves exposure training where as part of your socialisation you introduce the dog to lots of stimulus and different situations and teach them how to behave in these situations, this gives the dog coping mechanisms so that if it finds itself in an unfamiliar situation it can use the coping mechanisms you taught it to figure out how to behave and not turn into a nervous wreck. eg, dog goes to the kennels for the first time. instead of the dog going berko about 'being abandonned' it thinks, i am in a new place but I AM OK, there are new smells and new people but I AM OK and there are lots of new dogs but I AM OK. also useful for introducing dog to car travel, noisy things like fireworks and the vaccume cleaner and getting washed/groomed. while i remember this a fabulous thing to teach a puppy is how to deal with new surfaces such as carpet, tiles, polished floors, grass, gravel, STAIRS <-- when i got my pup from the 'first' owner (who couldnt cope with her) at 13 weeks she hadn't seen a staircase, took her a week to figure them out because she had never seen them in her life, the poor thing! hills and rocks, water (get them used to wet grass so they dont get picky about toileting outside when its raining, this is a very common problem!) 

excuse me, went on a tangent there. 

so, mental training in mental enrichment. you want to think of things that will encourage your dog to 'think', so train basics like 'sit' 'stay' and 'look at me' so that they listen to you when you ask something of them. also, give them coping skills be introducing them to anything and everything before they are 20 weeks old. (KIDS! MEN WITH HATS ON! haha, you'd be surprised how many dogs freak out when you put a wide brimmed hat on in front of them, its like you turn into a loch ness monster) and then give them plenty of stimulating toys and treats like puzzles, treat balls.

not sure how well you'll go with a staffy with all that, there are certainly very smart individuals within the breed but typically they're not the brightest bulb in the box and will simply destroy any toy you give them... which reminds me, don't for the love of *** give pup soft toys or easily breakable toys as they will simply be ingested and could cause problems. basically, if you could tear it apart with your bare hands or with a simple pair of paper scissors DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 10, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Or is it better to have them in a lockable crate?


 
given the size of the breed you want it would be easy enough to purchase a large enough crate that would be super handy in case you moved house (to use as temp housing until pup is settled again, or if they stayed with friends while you were away) having said that i would be hard pressed to recommend a brand or type that would stand up to chewing from a staffy... a stainless steel type would be heavy and expensive but a cheaper plastic type would be destroyed in minutes under the right circumstances. perhaps in your situation i would suggest the laundry for while you are out during the day, just ensure there is no way pup can open cupboards and get to chemicals. i would say have all chemicals in high cupboards off the floor.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply! gosh I hate assignments haha. Yeah that makes sense about the mental enrichment and the unfamiliar situation. Well I guess you just have to introduce them to everything! I'm not so patient so all the waiting is killing me! I can't wait to get a little pup. lol. Yeah I've been looking at the dog toys as well and apparently 'kong' toys are well built and lasts long. Thick ropes and stuff are durable too for tug o wars with the little machines lol. Well at least there's smart amstaffs on youtube so I'm hoping I get the smart one out of the bunch! 
Oh I can do laundry, it's big enough too for it when I'm away. Good idea! thank you! =P


----------



## BennyA (Sep 13, 2010)

*steel the mastif and bella the staffy/rotwieler cross*








steel the mastiff and bella the staffy/rotwieler cross.
lovely lil pups


----------



## Baaaax (Sep 23, 2010)

Maddy, our Maremma sheepdog. Will attempt to kill you if he doesn't know you and you haven't been introduced :|


----------



## Sarah (Sep 23, 2010)

this is my boy a miniature bull terrier ,although he doesnt look that mini lol he is our couch potato. 




Wednesday my english staffy



she is more of an outdoor gal.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 24, 2010)

We got a little miniature pinscher a few days ago, he is a little terror =p. His name is Bruce, or now with his collar Bruiser Vonbrutington rawr :lol:.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 24, 2010)

haha this thread is still going! that's great! keep it up guys! lovely dogs everyone. Sarah your english staffy looks good! got any full shots of him?


----------



## Tristan (Sep 24, 2010)

my bros dog but i loves her,


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 24, 2010)

That's extreme closeup pics there Tristan haha. A rotty I assume?


----------



## Tristan (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah pure bred with tail intact too lol, yeah i was messing with the settings on my diving cam kinda annoying the top one is not focused right  but i was only messing around so this happens but i like the second pic


----------



## lex10 (Sep 30, 2010)

My rescue babies, on the day I got them and now.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 30, 2010)

My boy. 

He has Cattle Dog, Greyhound, Golden Retriever and Bull Mastiff in him. He's turning 3 this December and he weighs in at 32kgs.


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is our new British Bulldog pup called Bella. She is about 9 weeks old.


----------



## smigga (Oct 8, 2010)

Our malteseXshitzu and greyhound


----------



## Perko (Oct 8, 2010)

My 2


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 8, 2010)

gunny said:


> View attachment 162083
> 
> My Boy Cracker


 ROFL...Cracker is the bomb!!! He has got the most amazing face, the expression reminds me of a pompous old English man....he's gorgeous! :lol:
Here's our new little boy we purchased last weekend, but wont come home with us till another 3 weeks when he can leave his Mum...EnglishXAmerican Staffy.. No name as yet, but a few we have been throwing around, we need to see what his personality is like first. We cant wait!


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 8, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> View attachment 166973
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha that's such a handsome face mate. haha!



CraigP said:


> My 2


Geez! he definitely grew up quick! how old is he now?



Southside Morelia said:


> ROFL...Cracker is the bomb!!! He has got the most amazing face, the expression reminds me of a pompous old English man....he's gorgeous! :lol:
> Here's our new little boy we purchased last weekend, but wont come home with us till another 3 weeks when he can leave his Mum...EnglishXAmerican Staffy.. No name as yet, but a few we have been throwing around, we need to see what his personality is like first. We cant wait!


 oh man that's such a cute face! you can't help but be tempted to pinch and squeeze a face like that! haha congrats mate. updated pics when he's in your car please!


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

iv had my dogs 4 about 4 years now and not once have i been able to get a picture of them because as soon as the cam comes out they are outa there


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 8, 2010)

This is Tyson and Bella, and one of their pups fromalmost 2 yrs ago..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

dossy said:


> iv had my dogs 4 about 4 years now and not once have i been able to get a picture of them because as soon as the cam comes out they are outa there


 
If you hve naturally submissive dogs, they will hate the camera, because it is like one BIG eye making solid contact with them, which they'll naturally shy away from. My mastiff does it too, he always looks so stupid in photos


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 16, 2010)

Not my dog, but I'm baby sitting him for a while. He's huge, but has a very gentle nature.


----------



## Poggle (Oct 16, 2010)

Banjo oneof our stud males  great dog


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, i have a shar pei that i bought from pets paradise and when she was about 5 months old i noticed she was starting to walk a bit weird so i had her x-rayed and she had hip displasiure. If you decide to get one just be very very carefull who you get one from. My vet helped me out alot and with a lot of time, i had her all fixed up and this is her and her buddy. 


Marley is a pure shar-pei and zues is a pure australian mastiff.​


----------



## thals (Oct 16, 2010)

A few more pics of my darling girl  <3


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 16, 2010)

Geez thals.. your girl is beautiful! That last shot is so cute. haha


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

how do you put pictures on


----------



## Perko (Oct 17, 2010)

Barry Ball Banger & the Kids


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 17, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Barry Ball Banger & the Kids



That is a great photo!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 17, 2010)

i am so jelous of everyones dogs! i had three dogs in England and now i land-lord here wont let us have any! He says we are aloud a cat..! 
: O


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's our pup, Leo . He's a White Swiss Shepherd X Red Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## elle0318 (Oct 17, 2010)

some more of my beautiful boy
and one taken through the flyscreen of him sitting on our staghound lol


----------



## thals (Oct 17, 2010)

Gabe said:


> Here's our pup, Leo . He's a White Swiss Shepherd X Red Alaskan Malamute.



Awww he's like a big fluffy teddy! Cuddles!!!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thals, he is gorgeous :lol:


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 17, 2010)

This is my girl Leena [by name & in nature, always leaning on people] The 1st pic of her @ 5weeks the 2nd now @ 20mths. Her mum was a Neapolitain Mastiff, Dad a Bull Mastiff ..has thrown neo colouring but bull mastiff stature thus far. She loves her nightly patrol of the grounds I caretake & provide security for . Will be a great guard dog once she gets out of her playful puppy stage. Big 50kg idiot !!!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 17, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> View attachment 168566
> View attachment 168567
> This is my girl Leena [by name & in nature, always leaning on people] The 1st pic of her @ 5weeks the 2nd now @ 20mths. Her mum was a Neapolitain Mastiff, Dad a Bull Mastiff ..has thrown neo colouring but bull mastiff stature thus far. She loves her nightly patrol of the grounds I caretake & provide security for . Will be a great guard dog once she gets out of her playful puppy stage. Big 50kg idiot !!!


 

Absolutely gorgeous dog, two of my favourite breeds!  I would say that is still the Bullmastiff markings though, brindle is more common in them than Neo's.


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 17, 2010)

hi vixen Yeah but she has the two back toes & chest white markings Same as the neo dark brindle mastiffs The dad was a big red boy.Lost some of the jowls & wrinkles traits but thats not necessarily a bad point


----------



## Vixen (Oct 18, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> hi vixen Yeah but she has the two back toes & chest white markings Same as the neo dark brindle mastiffs The dad was a big red boy.Lost some of the jowls & wrinkles traits but thats not necessarily a bad point


 
Ah, yeah I agree about the wrinkles, I think most neos nowday are a bit excessive in that area! =)


----------



## Missreptile (Oct 18, 2010)

gabe he is so gorgeous. i wish i had time 4 a dog. looks lik its jus reptiles 4 me


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 1, 2010)

heres my dogs flat coat and a golden:lol:


----------



## coz666 (Nov 1, 2010)

one of our saint bernards in the sunday mail a few moths ago.


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 5, 2010)

my american bulldog pup Sarge..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> View attachment 168566
> View attachment 168567
> This is my girl Leena [by name & in nature, always leaning on people] The 1st pic of her @ 5weeks the 2nd now @ 20mths. Her mum was a Neapolitain Mastiff, Dad a Bull Mastiff ..has thrown neo colouring but bull mastiff stature thus far. She loves her nightly patrol of the grounds I caretake & provide security for . Will be a great guard dog once she gets out of her playful puppy stage. Big 50kg idiot !!!


 
God, they can be difficult when they're 50kg puppies, eh?  My mastiff x boy settled down around 2.5yrs, so not long for you to go!  My 12mth wolfhound x has tipped 40kg, but still a total moron


----------



## swampie (Nov 6, 2010)

This boof head is due to drop a clutch within the next week.


----------



## deebo (Nov 15, 2010)

Heres our scuba dog:shock:......such a stupid animal this one! haha!


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 15, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Heres our scuba dog:shock:......such a stupid animal this one! haha!



Haha mate what was he looking for?


----------



## deebo (Nov 15, 2010)

Who knows!?! She does it every now and then for no apparent reason and will also sometimes just stick her nose in the water and blow bubbles. Is a bit of a silly animal that one.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe there's fish or turtles she's fascinated with? haha


----------



## Bryce (Nov 15, 2010)

AUSSIE PYTHONS & SNAKES NOT AUSSIE CATS AND DOGS!


_
this thread is in "other animals" whats your problem? _


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 15, 2010)

Bryce said:


> AUSSIE PYTHONS & SNAKES NOT AUSSIE CATS AND DOGS!



So I should be expecting you to be putting the same post in all the threads in the 'Other Animals' section then? 

Try these to start with mate.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/best-mate-148076/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/got-bad-news-today-just-147445/


----------



## deebo (Nov 15, 2010)

Vixenbabe - I think she saw her reflection in the water and tried to to save herself from drowning.....


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Meet my little boy Hunter. staffy cross, he's fully grown but is such a little spunk- im gushing 
mum said no more animals, then i brought hunter home, now im slightly unsure who owns the dog? me or her? 

who could resist that face anyway, i knew she had no hope. 
p's dont let the face fool you, he loves his rub down after the bath and a play with the towel,
i went home the other day and went to give him a treat, the cupboard had at least 10 different types of treats, 5 new toys- good one mum!


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 15, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Vixenbabe - I think she saw her reflection in the water and tried to to save herself from drowning.....


 
haha, she is definitely a funny one. or is 'unique' a better word to describe her? haha.


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 15, 2010)

rubysnake said:


> Meet my little boy Hunter. staffy cross, he's fully grown but is such a little spunk- im gushing
> mum said no more animals, then i brought hunter home, now im slightly unsure who owns the dog? me or her? View attachment 172409
> 
> who could resist that face anyway, i knew she had no hope.
> ...


 
Ah! he's awesome! those are actually puppy dog eyes. haha I see he's very spoilt with the treats and toys! haha. Do you have a picture of him fully grown now? What is he crossed with?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 15, 2010)

Heres some of my little male i got last week...


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 15, 2010)

my boy


----------



## gilmore (Nov 15, 2010)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback and English Staffy.


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 15, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Ah! he's awesome! those are actually puppy dog eyes. haha I see he's very spoilt with the treats and toys! haha. Do you have a picture of him fully grown now? What is he crossed with?



thats him fully grown such a baby hey! umm on his registration forms it says bull masteiff.


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 15, 2010)

American Bulldog pup Coupe





but now he's older and cooler


----------



## giggle (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to be careful of this. Hybrid vigor in dogs is an easily perpetuated myth. They are as prone to disease and genetic issue as purebreds. Some crosses moreso that others (pekapoos!!! a short faced dog with long hair growing at all angles into its face! C'mon!)
The promotion of crossbreeds has only fueled the continued breeding of 'designer dogs'. If you havent noticed, the vast majority of dogs going through any pound or rescue are crossbreeds.

If you are going to go through a rescue, do it for the right reasons and not a dangerous myth. Rescuing a dog is a noble thing to do, it does not perpetuate any of the profit making breeding facilities (as pet shops and the occasional direct from breeder do) and they come desexed, vaccinated and normally with a personality profile (if its a decent rescue  )

There is no difference health wise between a well bred cross breed dog and a well bred purebred, just as there are no differences between the poorly bred dog of either. If you buy from a breeder that health tests their animals, you get a guarantee you are safeguarded from those breed ailments. There are even those that breed crossbreeds who test their animals (although VERY few, as crossbreeding is normally a money making venture).

I would always recommend the rescue route first though  Even the odd purebred is available. If you are keen on a dog for a purpose then always make sure you find a breeder that health tests all their breeding animals. Not just "vet checks"... as this is what a lot of underhanded breeders use to lull inexperienced buyers into a false sense of security. Make sure you view certificates as well and that there is a guarantee attached to their claims that they have on a signed piece of paper!  I was confident enough of the health of my animals they all came with a replacement guarantee in case of any inherited diseases. They would get to keep their animal and would go to the top of my waiting list for another puppy free of charge and vet care through my veterinarian.



Kitah said:


> I'd have to agree with this, personally  Pretty much any dog breed has a multitude of problems associated with the breed- for many larger breeds hip dysplasia is a big problem, dobermans have a fairly high incidence of von willebrands disease, brachycephalic breeds (squashed face breeds like bulldogs, boxers, pugs) have a wide assortment of congenital problems which they often refer to as brachycephalic airway syndrome- really small nares/nostrils, a long soft palate that restricts their breathing, a narrow trachea and eventually, everted saccules which make breathing difficult. The narrow nares, soft palate and saccules can all be corrected surgically, but of course it costs! Breeds with floppy, very hairy ears are prone to ear infections.
> 
> Its all a bit of a gamble, and there is the potential for any breed to have problems! The benefit of a cross-breed dog is that you have a combination of genes, so hopefully the dog is less likely to recieve all the genes that lead to these hereditary problems. There is still no certainty that you'll have a 'problem free' dog though.
> 
> ...


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 16, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> American Bulldog pup Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice looking AB you have there Dotti. ......But with a address as Nth Qld why the heck is the heater going?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 18, 2010)

Some photos I found from this time last year....

Adorable Lexi - wolfhound X (7 weeks)





Regal Kaiser - mastiff X (3 years)






And today... 











Who'd have thought that adorable puppy would turn into an enormous mongrel? :lol:


----------

